# Bakers or iams?



## DRM (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi my girl is currently on bakers but been advised to switch her over to iams? Would any1 else recomend this? Cheers Dan


----------



## 300roses (Jun 16, 2010)

I personally wouldnt recommend Iams. There are better food out there. Do look around.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Neither. Bakers is like feeding your dog Mcdonalds every day ... and Iams, well have a look for yourself : IamsCruelty.com 

Have a look around this part of the forum, there are loads of threads about which foods are decent. If you're really brave you could have a look at the RAW food guide stickied at the top


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

None of the above


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Neither!

I prefer wet food for my dogs, Nature diet being a good one.

There are many 'reasonably good' dry foods out there! Depending on your pocket these vary in price greatly!

Many ! Who can afford it feed Origin to end of the pricing.
Arden Grange is pretty good - and can be picked up online at a good price.
Fish4dogs is another good food

Then there are many smaller companies cropping up!

all the best
DT


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

neither, for the price you could be feeding a much better dog food!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Who advised you?
As said, there are far better foods


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Neither.

Roo gets a mostly wet based diet. He is on Wainwrights Wet with a hand full of Royal Canin just for a bit of crunch.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i wouldnt feed either. have a look at Arden Grange, Fish4Dogs, Burns, James Wellbeloved, Wainwrights, Skinners.

All far better.


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't feed either, my guys get Fish4dogs :thumbup:


----------



## harrysmum03 (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG. didn't realise it was so bad.
Wolfie had been on bakers since we got him in april and tia the puppy was on bakers puppy when we got her last week so kept her on it.
will deffo swap over to wainwrights now.
thank you


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

My 6 month old puppys on wainrights it's brilliant food. When we got him he was on tesco complete, we switched him onto beta (advised by friend) then found out how full of junk it was so we got wainrights...good value for money i think the 15K bags done him just over 2 months (the beta did 1 month my pups a big lad) he was on the salmon and potato but gonne try the lamb one next. The food smells quite nice and according to my OH it also tastes like salmon


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> OMG. didn't realise it was so bad.


Don't worry Harry's Mum - we've all been there.

Thanks to this forum, our eyes have been opened to the horrors of some commercial petfoods (as well as the benefits of 'real' dog food), and we are now feeding our pack the food they deserve to be eating. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

harrysmum03 said:


> OMG. didn't realise it was so bad.
> Wolfie had been on bakers since we got him in april and tia the puppy was on bakers puppy when we got her last week so kept her on it.
> will deffo swap over to wainwrights now.
> thank you


I would keep the pup on Bakers for a few weeks until settled, possibly until all vaccinations are finished. The body will be under stress anyway without adding a change of food


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe so, but a very gradual introduction of a new food won't cause any harm.

I think the priority here is to get him onto a better food as soon as possible. Bakers is so full of rubbish, that it can only do him good to get onto a better foods ASAP, and any side effects (at most having a little diarrhoea for a couple of days) will be counteracted by the good stuff that's in his belly and in his system in general. 

A gradual introduction of a new food is usually necessary, but if you REALLY gradually increase/decrease his new/old foods (by, say, a tablespoon a day), then I'm sure everything will be fine. I don't think the fact that he's having his injections makes changing diet an issue any more than it would if it was being changed at any other time.

I don't remember ever worrying about this with any of our pack to be honest, and we've fed a fair few foods over the years.


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

i know a lot of people are disgusted by food like this (i'm not a fan), but if you HAVE to choose between the two i would stick with Bakers. Iams also test on animals.
Before i looked into foods my dog was fed on Bakers (for about 6 years) but it's given her a sensitive tummy so she's now on Arden Grange. 
If you look on reviews of bakers food you'll find that many people say it gives their dog health problems but it's obviously you're desicion. 
A lot of people on here would say arden grange, james wellbeloved and wainwrights (thinks AG works out cheapest as the dog doesn't need as much of the food), if you go on chemist direct they sell 15kg bags for about 30 pound which isn't much more expensive


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> If you HAVE to choose between the two i would stick with Bakers


I can't agree with that. Bakers has some awful stuff in it and, looking at the two, I'd be tempted to feed IAMS if there were no choice but feed either of these two 'foods'.

*IAMS Ingredients*
Chicken (>24%), maize, wheat, animal fat, poultry meal, sorghum, barley, dried beet pulp, chicken digest, fish meal, dried whole egg, brewer's dried yeast, potassium chloride, sodium chloride, sodium hexametaphosphate, DL*methionine.

*Bakers Ingredients*
Cereals, Meat and animal derivatives (Minimum 4% fresh meat in the soft moist kernel, minimum 4% chicken in the red and brown kernels), Vegetable protein extracts, Oils and fats, Derivatives of vegetable origin (0.5% beet pulp in the red and brown kernels), Various sugars, Minerals, Vegetables (minimum 4% vegetables in the green and yellow kernels). With antioxidants, coloured with and preserved with EC additives.

IAMS has more meat than the vast majority of commercial foods, and that has to be just one major plus in its direction.

Having said all that, please do some reading up on what is, and what is not, a high quality diet for your pal, and change it to neither of the above.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> Maybe so, but a very gradual introduction of a new food won't cause any harm.
> 
> I think the priority here is to get him onto a better food as soon as possible. Bakers is so full of rubbish, that it can only do him good to get onto a better foods ASAP, and any side effects (at most having a little diarrhoea for a couple of days) will be counteracted by the good stuff that's in his belly and in his system in general.
> 
> ...


Feeding bakers for a few weeks will not kill your pup, having diarrhea could.
I'd rather err on the safe side 
I only use the vaccinations as a guide to how long it usually takes a pup to settle into a new home.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

There are a fair few threads here re tummy upsets and once they start, you wish you had done things differently. It doesnt always clear up quickly. My last dog only ever had a day or so of upset tum which normally righted itself. Heidi has been a different kettle of fish and we've not had it so cushy.

My advice would also be to stick with what you are using until you can safely say vaccinations are over and the settling in period is done. That will give you plenty of time to research thoroughly what you would like to feed rather than make a rash decision and have to change again. You would also have chance to get a couple of samples to try out may be as treats to see which get the canine seal of approval:thumbup:

Hope you find a food that suits


----------



## harrysmum03 (Nov 5, 2010)

brilliant advice thank you.....

looking at changing over to wainwrights but it will be very very gradual and pah have senior on special offer at the moment it's half price so only £10 for 15k and free delivery too!:thumbup:

will at least get that for Wolfie anyway as he's nearly 7


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

i was told [email protected] is bad (the stuff labelled [email protected] not wainwrights) but i'm gonna have a look at it, my only problem is they only do three flavours but it's better than one with Arden Grange but looking at mixing with meat anyway


----------

